# Tambolaka group-buy round 2, Payment Thread.



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright everyone, it was getting a little cluttered so I copied all the important info from the first thread.

I'm planning to keep with our 21st of June deadline, so if at all possible, try to send payment by then. My preferred payment method is PP, but other methods can be accommodated as needed. PM me if you need my address. Here's my PP e-mail [email protected] (please send as a gift, *do not mention tobacco*, otherwise their may be fees, or my account may even get shut down).

As of now, here's how it looks:

The first number is the subtotal, the second is the shipping, the third is the total.

If those of you who want pipes would like insurance, let me know. Also, check my math & make sure I have your orders correct.

1 ) Juicestain: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $29.50 + $5 = $34.50 PAID
2 ) drastic quench: (2 - 3in sticks) $24 + $5 = $29 PAID
3 ) Seekeroftruth: (2 - 3in sticks) $24 + $5 = $29 PAID
4 ) Ultramag: (3 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $63.50 + $5 = $68.50 PAID
5 ) PinkFloydFan: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag) $22 + $5 = $27 PAID
6 ) BigRay023: (3 - 3in sticks, 1 - 100g bad, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $53.50 + $5 = $58.50 PAID
7 ) smelvis: (2 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bags, 10 - 3packs Tambota) $119 + $5 = $124 PAID 1 Silver Pipe added. $65 extra. PAID
8 ) commonsenseman (3 - 3in sticks, 5 - 3packs tambota) $73.50 (Edited)
9 ) Stench: (1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $17.50 + $5 = $23.50 PAID
10 ) ekengland07: (2 - 3packs Tambota) $15 + $5 = $20 PAID
11 ) Contrabass Bry: (2 - 3in sticks, 1 - 100g bag) $34 + $5 = $39 (Edited) PAID
12 ) Dread: (3 - 3packs Tambota) $22.5 + $5 = $27.50 PAID
13 ) smokinmojo: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag) $22 + $5 = $27 PAID
14 ) owaindav: (1 - 3in stick, 1 brass pipe) $57 + $5 = $62 PAID
15 ) plexiprs: (5 - 100g bags, 3 - 3packs Tambota) $72.50 + $5 = $77.50 PAID
16 ) jolyrogger: (1 - 100g bag, 3 - 3packs Tambota) $32.50 + $5 = $37.50 PAID
17 ) canucks6024: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $29.50 + $5 = $34.50 (Edited) PAID
18 ) Davetopay: (1 - 100g bag) $10 + $5 = $15 PAID
19 ) vanvan84: (2 - 3packs Tambota) $15 + $5 = $20 PAID
20 ) eyesack: (3 - 3packs Tambota) $22.50 + $5 = $27.50 PAID
21 ) Steel Talon: (2 - 3packs Tambota) $15 + $5 = $20 PAID
22 ) d_day: (1 - 3in stick, 2 - 3packs Tambota) $27 + $5 = $32 PAID
23 ) WyoBob: (3 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bags) $56 + $5 = $61 PAID
24 ) CWL: (2 - 3in sticks, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota, 1 - brass pipe) $86.50 + $5 = $91.50 PAID
25 ) bigslowrock: (2 - 3packs Tambota) $15 + $5 = $20 PAID
26 ) Jessefive: (1 - 3in stick) $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
27 ) Benaj85: (2 - 3in sticks, 3 - 3packs Tambota) $46.50 + $5 = $51.50 PAID
28 ) mbearer: (1 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bags, 1 brass pipe) $77 + $5 = $82 PAID
29 ) Emjaysmash: (1 - 100g bag) $10 + $5 = $15 PAID
30 ) teedles915: (3 - 3packs Tambota) $22.50 + $5 = $27.50 PAID
31 ) zitro joe: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $29.50 + $5 = $34.50 PAID
32 ) The Count Revan: (2 - 3in sticks) $24 + $5 = $29 PAID
33 ) sounds7: (2 - 3in sticks) $24 + $5 = 29 PAID

*Grand total:*

37 - 3in stick, 25 - 100g bag, 50 - 3packs Tambota, 3 brass pipes, 1 - silver pipe (Edited)

We're ordering over 8,000 grams of pipe tobacco, plus 150 cigars, & five pipes! That's pretty cool!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Payment sent! Coming from [email protected]


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Any clue how long its going to be before we receive our orders? Curious since its all coming from halfway around the world :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Dread said:


> Any clue how long its going to be before we receive our orders? Curious since its all coming from halfway around the world :lol:


Just a complete guess. Probably around 2-3 weeks total to your door.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Payment sent. Happy stuff day was the message. LOL


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

You've got Money  

From Vin... The "PinkFloydFan" 

Thanks Jeff ...

From all of us.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dread said:


> Any clue how long its going to be before we receive our orders? Curious since its all coming from halfway around the world :lol:


Hopefully long enough that I forget about this whole thing and magically receive "Bonus Sticks" in the mail! LOL! I know all you C-Bidders know what I'm talkin about! "Oh wow look! I totally forgot I bought these!" :wink:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Jeff,

I sent a check to you this morning.

Sorry, I don't do ******.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

owaindav said:


> PAID





PinkFloydFan said:


> PAID





WyoBob said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I sent a check to you this morning.
> 
> Sorry, I don't do ******.


Noted.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can I be added for three packs of the cigars? The total is $27.50 correct?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Can I be added for three packs of the cigars? The total is $27.50 correct?


Correct sir!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Payment sent


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Payment sent


PAID


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

money sent


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> money sent


PAID


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I just talked to Balibob & he wants to make absolutely sure that nobody mentions anything about tobacco when payment is sent. Everybody is doing great so far, & I doubt anybody would do so. I just want to be extra careful, I don't want anything to slow this down!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Money sent!:whoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> Money sent!:whoo:


PAID


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

ok my $$ should be there.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Man, this ball is a'rollin'! Get out of the way!

I have to add my thanks to Jeff for all the effort and time he's donating to put this together. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

bigslowrock said:


> PAID





Contrabass Bry said:


> Man, this ball is a'rollin'! Get out of the way!
> 
> I have to add my thanks to Jeff for all the effort and time he's donating to put this together.
> Much appreciated!


It is going pretty fast now huh?

Thanks Bryan, it's actually really fun for me!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

A couple local friends of mine wanted some stuff, so I just added it on to my order!


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

My money should be there. Thanks for doing this I look forward to receiving them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

vanvan84 said:


> My money should be there. Thanks for doing this I look forward to receiving them.


PAID


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

WyoBob said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I sent a check to you this morning.
> 
> Sorry, I don't do ******.


Payment received! Thanks Bob!


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

I'll take 2 - 3in sticks for total of $29 too. Payment to follow

(not enough posts to PM yet, but will reply if you send one to me, sorry)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The Count Revan said:


> I'll take 2 - 3in sticks for total of $29 too. Payment to follow
> 
> (not enough posts to PM yet, but will reply if you send one to me, sorry)


PAID

Also, payment received from Drastic_Quench.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Monies sent Jeff.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Juicestain said:


> Monies sent Jeff.


PAID


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for doing this Jeff. A lttle ring gauge bump for ya!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Thanks for doing this Jeff. A lttle ring gauge bump for ya!!!


Much appreciated sir! I really have a blast doing it, I could even see it becoming a regular occurrence. :wink:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright gentlemen, we're getting dangerously close to show time here. I'm planning to send the money to Bob either tomorrow morning, or Tuesday morning, depending on work. There's only one person I'm waiting on for payment, so unfortunately if I don't get any word from him by then, I suppose I'll have to cancel his order. 

Thanks for participating & hopefully I can get the stuff to you all asap!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for making it easy for us Jeff :usa2:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

holy crap i went camping and totaly spaced....im on it!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Thanks for making it easy for us Jeff :usa2:


lane: Hehehe.



BigRay023 said:


> holy crap i went camping and totaly spaced....im on it!


No prob man.

PAID


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> We're ordering over 8,000 grams ....


Eight Kilos ...... wow, you gonna need a couple of big mules for that "shipment!" ;-)


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, if were not careful, they'll be coming after Jeff for a license and taxes next... especially nowadays


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Eight Kilos ...... wow, you gonna need a couple of big mules for that "shipment!" ;-)


ound:



The Count Revan said:


> Yeah, if were not careful, they'll be coming after Jeff for a license and taxes next... especially nowadays


Scary. eep:

Alright, I'm gonna call it. I'm sending Bob a message with the final numbers & I'll be transfering him the funds shortly.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Payment wired to Bob!

Now we just play the waiting game!


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the effort!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Yay! Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Many thanks Jeff!! Can't wait!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Benaj85 said:


> Thanks for all the effort!





Jessefive said:


> Yay! Thanks Jeff!!





Emjaysmash said:


> Many thanks Jeff!! Can't wait!


Awww, you guys are too much :hurt:

I just submitted trader feedback for everyone, don't give me any til you get your packages though!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Now we just play the waiting game!


The waiting game sucks. Let's play Hungry Hungry Hippos!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jeff,

I know last time that Bob had to ship in installments to avoid issues with the shiiping. So if you want to you can ship mine in the last installment so the other guys can get theirs earlier.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I know last time that Bob had to ship in installments to avoid issues with the shiiping. So if you want to you can ship mine in the last installment so the other guys can get theirs earlier.


Very nice of ya to offer sir :yo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Very nice of ya to offer sir :yo:


Or if ya need another address and or help in shipping just ask


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Or if ya need another address and or help in shipping just ask


Again, thanks for the offer!

Package 1 of 3 went out today!!! :rockon:

EE137105599ID


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Sent you a Pm Jeff. And sent the money today. Sorry for it being so late


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jolyrogger said:


> Sent you a Pm Jeff. And sent the money today. Sorry for it being so late


No problem!

PAID


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Awww, you guys are too much :hurt:
> 
> I just submitted trader feedback for everyone, don't give me any til you get your packages though!


Ooh, this is my first trader feedback, I have to figure out how this works...


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

same here... this will be my first trader feedback. WOOT!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Package 2 of 3 went out today!!! :whoo:

EE137105608ID


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Package 3 of 3 went out today!!! :boink:

EE137105639ID


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Package 1: EE137105599ID
Package 2: EE137105608ID
Package 3: EE137105639ID

They can be tracked via USPS.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Woo Hoo! 

The first two made it to NYC and are being processed though customs!

I'm all a-twitter!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Contrabass Bry said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> The first two made it to NYC and are being processed though customs!
> 
> I'm all a-twitter!


I saw that, hopefully all goes well!

I added sounds7 on to the list, I just took a couple sticks from my order.

Also, I updated Steel Talon to PAID.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Status update:

Package 1:
Inbound Out of Customs, June 28, 2010, 10:09 pm
Package 2:
Inbound Out of Customs, June 28, 2010, 6;26 pm
Package 3:
Inbound International Arrival, June 28, 2010, 4:34 pm, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)


:whoo:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweet! Was just going to ask if you knew the status.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Package 3 is already in MN while the first 2 have just left customs, pretty funny. Cant wait to get my tambotas!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Dread said:


> Package 3 is already in MN while the first 2 have just left customs, pretty funny. Cant wait to get my tambotas!


Package 3 MAY have arrived already. Weird how the last one came first, must have gone right by customs. :spy:

Hmmm..........

Guess I better post a pic :biggrin:










Beautiful sight aint it?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Mother of god...


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Package three looks pretty enough on its own... Can't wait to see 1 + 2 with it 

So Jeff, I hope you aren't planning on taking a tobacco bath or making a tobacco bed before it all gets shipped out  Resist the urge resist the urge
Mike


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Droooool. It makes me wish I ordered more! I can't wait!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

mbearer said:


> So Jeff, I hope you aren't planning on taking a tobacco bath or making a tobacco bed before it all gets shipped out  Resist the urge resist the urge
> Mike


We'll see what happens, I'm not ruling anything out yet :shocked:

By the way, I'm really impressed with the presentation of the Tambotas. Wait til you guys see them in person, I can hardly wait to smoke one myself!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> Package 3 MAY have arrived already. Weird how the last one came first, must have gone right by customs. :spy:
> 
> Hmmm..........
> 
> ...


Skipper was overloaded and couldn't hit on a Hollywood celeb's suitcase. They gave him the afternoon off since the first two were sufficient for their search warrant .......

_What?

Oh!_

:boink:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

very beautiful sight. can't wait to try those and see how they taste...... nice pic as well....


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll update this list as I ship out the packages. I'm still looking for a few addresses also.

1 ) Juicestain: 
2 ) drastic quench: 
3 ) Seekeroftruth:
4 ) Ultramag: 
5 ) PinkFloydFan:
6 ) BigRay023: 
7 ) smelvis: 
8 ) commonsenseman 
9 ) Stench: 
10 ) ekengland07: 
11 ) Contrabass Bry:
12 ) Dread: 
13 ) smokinmojo:
14 ) owaindav: 
15 ) plexiprs: 
16 ) jolyrogger: 
17 ) canucks6024:
18 ) Davetopay: 
19 ) vanvan84: 
20 ) eyesack: 
21 ) Steel Talon: 
22 ) d_day: 
23 ) WyoBob:
24 ) CWL: 
25 ) bigslowrock: 
26 ) Jessefive: 
27 ) Benaj85: 
28 ) mbearer:
29 ) Emjaysmash:
30 ) teedles915:
31 ) zitro joe: 
32 ) The Count Revan: 
33 ) sounds7:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Just look at those big Slugs of tobacco! Can't wait!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow! That was quick!


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Man I can't wait to try the nic kick on this badass weedipe:


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't wait! I'm having Tambo withdrawls.


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

PM sent Jeff! You are the man!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The other 2 packages showed up today too, everything will be packed up & out by Friday!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> The other 2 packages showed up today too, everything will be packed up & out by Friday!


Woohoo! Thaks again for putting this together.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's all the stuff packed up & ready to go out! Big thanks to my wife who addressed everything & helped a lot with organizing & making sure I kept it all straight. I really hate to see it all go, my house has smelled like Tambo the past couple days!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

That's one of the coolest pictures I've seen in a long time. Nicely done and thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^^ +1. Very kind of you to put in your time and effort Jeff.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I see my box, Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ekengland07 said:


> That's one of the coolest pictures I've seen in a long time. Nicely done and thanks again for organizing this.





Juicestain said:


> ^^^^ +1. Very kind of you to put in your time and effort Jeff.





smelvis said:


> I think I see my box, Thanks Jeff!!


My wife & I are going to the post office tomorrow morning after her doctor's appointment to ship it all.......more info here.

Dave, yours is the biggest box in the front I believe :smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wrong again I thought it was the one behind, oh well all good and exciting!

Daddy Commonsenseman LOL


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome picture.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

*DROOLS* 

Can't say it enough.. Thanks again Jeff for putting this all together (and thank the Misses for keeping it organized I know mine helps keep my head screwed on straight LOL) 
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1 ) Juicestain: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8079
2 ) drastic quench: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8086
3 ) Seekeroftruth: 0309 1140 0000 4851 1959
4 ) Ultramag: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8093
5 ) PinkFloydFan: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8161
6 ) BigRay023: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8109
7 ) smelvis: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8116
8 ) commonsenseman 
9 ) Stench: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8123
10 ) ekengland07: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8130
11 ) Contrabass Bry: 0309 1140 0000 4851 1942
12 ) Dread: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8147
13 ) smokinmojo: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8321
14 ) owaindav: 0309 1140 0000 4851 1973
15 ) plexiprs: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8345
16 ) jolyrogger: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8338
17 ) canucks6024: LC672704080US
18 ) Davetopay: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8154
19 ) vanvan84: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8307
20 ) eyesack: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8291
21 ) Steel Talon: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8284
22 ) d_day: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8277
23 ) WyoBob: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8246
24 ) CWL: 0309 1140 0000 4851 1966
25 ) bigslowrock: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8260
26 ) Jessefive: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8253
27 ) Benaj85: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8239
28 ) mbearer: 0309 1140 0000 4851 1980
29 ) Emjaysmash: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8215
30 ) teedles915: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8208
31 ) zitro joe: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8222
32 ) The Count Revan: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8192
33 ) sounds7: 0309 1140 0000 4853 8185

Enjoy gentlemen!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...if only Samuel Gawith had such a shipping department. Way to go Jeff. Now if I wasn't so lazy I'd crack open the stick I received in the June Lotto and prep me some Tambo.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Glad you got it done so you and your expecting wife can relax this weekend!

Enjoy!


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks! Looking forward to next week!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Uh-mazing, thanks for the hard work Jeff!!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Much Thanks Jeff to you and the Mrs.

I greatly appreciate all the effort you put in to making this group purchase possible.

Now..

What can we do for you?


Vin


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey from Bali,
Jeff you are amazing. You get all those packages ready to go out in record time, you process all the orders and payment info and still have time to make Commonsenseman Jr.! I just hope we can keep up with you! Great to have you and the little lady on our team. Thanks and smoke on...Balibob


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Cant wait to review the Tambota!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff

You are so on top of this stuff did you by chance give the post office the go ahead to work during independance day? 

J/k:whoo:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

sounds7 said:


> Jeff
> 
> You are so on top of this stuff did you by chance give the post office the go ahead to work during independance day?
> 
> J/k:whoo:


:smoke: :first:

So, *did* _ya_???? :drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I wish they were working today! Looks like the packages are moving pretty fast though, hopefully some of you will get yours starting tuesday!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

No USPS on Monday as that is the Federal 4th of July Holiday .............

Not to worry, they are so efficient I bet they are back to their normal effective, efficient, and productive routine by Thursday. Of some upcoming month .... ;-)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> No USPS on Monday as that is the Federal 4th of July Holiday .............
> 
> Not to worry, they are so efficient I bet they are back to their normal effective, efficient, and productive routine by Thursday. Of some upcoming month .... ;-)


Good call. ound:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I'll be darned!!

You da man Jeff

*Processed through Sort Facility, July 04, 2010, 2:39 am, NEW ORLEANS, LA 70113*
Processed through Sort Facility, July 02, 2010, 9:43 pm, MINNEAPOLIS, MN 55413
Acceptance, July 02, 2010, 11:22 am, SAINT PAUL, MN 55110


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got this from [email protected]@l did anyone else.. If so did you repsond and what to say.

To ensure secure payments, we, at PEepAL, monitor every transaction very
closely.

We've noticed that on [Jun. 23, 2010], you've made a personal payment 
[XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX] of [$37.50]. We don't know whether you have realized
that personal payments are not intended for commercial transactions and 
they are not eligible for Buyer or Seller Protection.

Please kindly reply to this email in a timely manner and let us know if 
the transaction corresponds to an online purchase. If so, please also 
specify what item or service you've been buying and if they've met your 
requirements.

This is just a security measure to help protect your PeEpaL account. We 
apologize for any inconvenience. We thank you for your time and kind 
cooperation.

Sincerely,

Personal to Personal Team

PeEpaLl, Inc


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I would reply with, "The referenced transaction is not, or does not correspond to an online purchase. Thank for the your diligent approach to protect my account and transactions."

In fact, it was not "an online purchase," but a private transaction that they have no need of understanding in any greater depth. Their concern is that an online store is circumventing their fees and possibly cheating them out of a dollar or two of their 2.23 BILLION ($2,230,000,000) dollars in revenue ........ 

Fug 'em!



PS: I wonder if they are going to question CSMan as he was the receiver of many such transactions. We should create a real good story for him to use if they do .....


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> I would reply with, "The referenced transaction is not, or does not correspond to an online purchase. Thank for the your diligent approach to protect my account and transactions."
> 
> In fact, it was not "an online purchase," but a private transaction that they have no need of understanding in any greater depth. Their concern is that an online store is circumventing their fees and possibly cheating them out of a dollar or two of their 2.23 BILLION ($2,230,000,000) dollars in revenue ........
> 
> ...


Well, its always a good idea to put a "comment" into the PP gift field as HAPPY BIRTHDAY ... self explanatory to the bean counters in PooPah land. :rockon:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Geeze, that sucks. I would have to agree with plexi, just tell them it doesn't, what're they gonna do? Worst case scenario, they shut down my account. I say screw 'em if they do.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

My package was processed at the sort facility this morning. If the post was open today, it would be waiting in my box right now.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

my package is hopefully going to blow my mailbox today. If all things go right at the Post Office..


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Who's going to be the first to get theirs?? I'm waiting patiently!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> Who's going to be the first to get theirs?? I'm waiting patiently!


Out for Delivery or Available at PO Box, July 06, 2010, 9:52 am


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine is at my box, waiting patiently for me to pick it up.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Detailed Results:
*Out for Delivery* or Available at PO Box, July 06, 2010, 7:48 am, GREEN BAY, WI 54303


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just got mine! Thanks for organizing this Jeff.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

"The item is currently in transit to the destination."

Still waiting for mine to show up! That's what I get for living on the West Coast!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Got mine today! Thanks a lot Jeff and Bob!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Got mine, smoking a Tambota right now!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Got mine!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Arrived...money!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Much Thanks Jeff and Mrs. Jeff.

I got my package today...

I greatly appreciate your hard work to get this all done.

Peace bro.

Vin


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

Got mine! mmmmm.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi to all,
Couple of notes for some of the items sent out. Hints for enjoying you Tambotas and Pipes to the max.

PIPES:
Couple of questions arose in the past and this might help you to understand your unique shell pipe. First do not try to remove the pipe stem from the shell. They do not pull apart as you clean your shell and water bufallo horn pipe be merely running warm water through it. Pipe cleaners would be of no use as the curving body of the shell would keep it from going very far. I wash out my pipe about once a week but fequency is up to you. Also you will note what looks like some cement in the bottom of the bowl. That is put there on purpose to strengthen the part of the bowl that gets the hottest during smoking. It is an inert epoxy and ceramic clays mix that resists heat and adds strength to the part of the pipe that would otherwise be the weakest after many uses. Do not remove this clay as it will not effect your smoking pleasure.

TAMBOTAS
You will note the Tambotas are prepunched as they are often bought in markets by people without cutters. I personally recommend cutting the stick though when you are going to smoke. I think the larger cut you make improves the draw and as the cigar includes a lot of aged tobacco it helps to improve the draw. Also be sure and give it a good light. Again some 40% of the filler is 5 year aged tobacco so as this tobacco is a bit slower to light you should take care in giving the cigar a good initial light. Finally we are noticing about a 1% beetle problem with the new Tambotas. This is not unusual but because we cannot see each cigar before we send it out we cannot prevent these infested sticks from getting out. With Tambos we examine each stick before sale but the foil wrap of the Tambotas keep us from doing that. If you get a beetle you will know it right away as they are aggressive little devils. We use no chemical sprays or treatments on our all natural tobaccos so this kind of thing can happen. I advise unwrapping and examining each stick if you are going to put in your humidor. We find that our cubans suffer this problem at about a 3% rate and our general cigar mix at about a 2% rate so the rate on the Tambota is actually much less than normal but because we cannot examine the cigar once wrapped a bad cigar can find its way to the customer on occassion and for this we apologize. Let me know if you have such a problem, [email protected] and we will make sure you are compensated with your future order.

TAMBOLAKA PIPE TOBACCO
If you are receiving the pipe tobacco sticks remember that this is totally un processed pure tobacco. We vaccuum chamber and freeze treat our cigars to eliminate any insects, which is about 98% effective. We do not use any chemical treatments as we feel it is better to lose 1 or 2% of our sticks to infestation than to sell chemically damaged altered cigars (that's why we call ourselves Tambolaka NATURAL Tobaccos). Your pipe tobacco is also not chemically treated. Therefore you should not put it into your humidor for any reason as no way to know who might be hitchhiking in the big pipe tobacco stick. I would probably put it in a mason jar or ziploc until you are ready to steam and cut as you like.

OK, hope these hints are helpful. Smoke on and enjoy, Balibob


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im straight here too Jeff. Thanks so much.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Bob you have the Tambota nailed, It was a bit tough to light and I clipped it after about 5-6 puffs. But once she was going what a bargain! That Tambo flavor at a fraction of the price and I got an hour and a half of burn time out of the little guy. I cant believe how great it burned and how well it drew for smoking it right of the truck after such a long trip. Im going to smoke a few more before I do an official review but initial impressions are very good.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

tambo_cigars said:


> If you get a beetle you will know it right away as they are aggressive little devils... Therefore you should not put it into your humidor for any reason as no way to know who might be hitchhiking in the big pipe tobacco stick.


Uh Oh Jeff, not only are the Pa^Pa^ goons on your trail but maybe the border patrol will be looking for you as the importer of unknown non-native creepy crawlies...


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Recieved mine thanks jeff
Tal~


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Got the goods in today! I found myself sniffing the envelope over and over, such a great smell. You were correct on the presentation of the tambota's Jeff, very nice:thumb: Thanks again for putting this all together commonsenseman.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad a bunch of you got yours today! Keep me posted as to how you like it!



indigosmoke said:


> Uh Oh Jeff, not only are the Pa^Pa^ goons on your trail but maybe the border patrol will be looking for you as the importer of unknown non-native creepy crawlies...


mg:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mine came too, everything looks great!!!!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

just got home and checked the mail. I received mines today also, Thanks again Jeff for putting this all together and sending them all out in an speedy fashion.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Got mine yesterday as well! How Awesome!

Sharpened the butcher knife and sliced off some pretty respectable coins. This particular stick had quite a tarry looking core and cut rather easily. (I'll post the pics I took when I get home!)

Definitely like smoking it in flake/coin form! Gave my brother-in-law some of the pre-prepped to enjoy!

Happy days ahead! Thanks again, Jeff!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I got mine too, can't wait to try my hand at prepping it!

How long should it last in its current state? Drying out shouldn't be an issue since its already dried, right? So theoretically I could store indefinitely in the unprepped state? Just wondering, as I might not be able to get to it for a little bit.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> I got mine too, can't wait to try my hand at prepping it!
> 
> How long should it last in its current state? Drying out shouldn't be an issue since its already dried, right? So theoretically I could store indefinitely in the unprepped state? Just wondering, as I might not be able to get to it for a little bit.


Just a guess, but I bet the jungle huts these tobacco logs are stored in are quite humid. Mine are going into mason jars until I prep them.


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

Mine showed up this morning , thank you so much Jeff, you rock !:bowdown::first:


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

So I finished a cigar this morning and loaded up a pipe with some Tambo.

WOW! The flavor is great, and I'm already buzzed from 1/8th of a bowl! This stuff means business!! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jesse: as DQ said it's probably best to put it in a jar if you're not gonna prep it for a while, I wouldn't chance it.

M.J.: :heh:

Enjoy guys & if you feel so inclined, post up your thoughts here.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I got mine as well! Thanks


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> I got mine too, can't wait to try my hand at prepping it!
> 
> How long should it last in its current state? Drying out shouldn't be an issue since its already dried, right? So theoretically I could store indefinitely in the unprepped state? Just wondering, as I might not be able to get to it for a little bit.


Hi from bali,
The tobacco sticks are stored in the village huts by the farmers for 3 years before I buy it. I would guess humidity averages about 80% there. Then it is stored for a minimum of 2 years in my storage facility where the humidity remains at a slightly drier 70%. I have held sticks for up to 7 years with no change in the ability to steam, cut and enjoy them.

I should think you could hold your tobacco for 2 or 3 years if kept in a mason jar (make sure no old smells in the mason jar as you don't want your tobacco to take on the aroma of pickles!) and away from too much heat. It may get harder than heck depending on your climate but the steaming step breathes life back into the leaves, so that shouldn't be an issue. If you want to just cut coins and not do the steaming than the humidity may be more important as the harder it gets the more dificult it will be to cut.

Remember this tobacco was created for use by sailing ship seamen who often spent years sailing across the globe in very rough conditions and they could still enjoy a great smoke. It is pretty tough stuff and can endure pretty much whatever you do to it. It will still deliver a fine smoke and all the vitamin N you could ever want. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Just got my package, thank you very much Jeff! I know that you went out of your way in time and money to arrange this group buy, and now we all can enjoy the fruits of your hard work! 

You are one class act!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Big thanks Jeff! Got mine today!!!!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

It would appear that the USPS is its usual efficient self, for me .... again!



> Detailed Results:
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, July 04, 2010, 4:57 pm, DES MOINES, IA 50395


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Got it. Thanks brother!


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Got mine in tonight and am about to pack a bowl of the pre packaged! Thanks Mr. and Mrs. Commonsenseman and BaliBob! Awesome job all the way around!


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi from Bali,
5am here in Bali and about to get on plane and head out to the birthplace of your new smoking products, the exotic island of sumba and the villages around Tambolaka. Going with a tobacco historian and documentary film maker from Switzerland, Ivan Nurchis, who wants to continue his work in tracing the history of tobacco development in this exotic part of the world. Will try to get some interesting photos and share right here next week. I think it enriches the smoking experience when one knows where the rich tobacco they enjoy is born and raised. In the meantime I hope all enjoy the fruits of the labors of the wonderful village farmers in Sumba...Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

WOOT Got mine tonight... It's tough being in the NorthEast sometimes hehe.

The pipe looks so different... The wife and I both really like it so far.. Now I can't wait to break it in. It is going to be a conversation piece that is for sure.. Draw seems real nice and I am looking forward to trying it out.

Sadly, the tambo is going into the pile with Indigo's NPS trade for another day or two though.. I am on some killer antibiotics to kill off a sinus infection and I am waiting for my tobaccos to taste normal before I try the new stuff *growls* 

Thanks again Jeff for putting this together and getting everything out so quickly.... Balibob thanks for what looks to be a great product so far. 
Mike


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

mbearer said:


> Sadly, the tambo is going into the pile with Indigo's NPS trade for another day or two though.. I am on some killer antibiotics to kill off a sinus infection and I am waiting for my tobaccos to taste normal before I try the new stuff
> Mike


Bummer, Mike. I'm going through the same thing. My ability to taste took a hike last week so I'm on antibiotics, as well. So far, it's not working. This is the first time I've had sinus problems in 18 years. I'm bummed because my Tambo should arrive tomorrow. Hmm, maybe this will help clear things up in my head.:banghead:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

mbearer said:


> WOOT Got mine tonight... It's tough being in the NorthEast sometimes hehe.
> 
> The pipe looks so different... The wife and I both really like it so far.. Now I can't wait to break it in. It is going to be a conversation piece that is for sure.. Draw seems real nice and I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> ...





WyoBob said:


> Bummer, Mike. I'm going through the same thing. My ability to taste took a hike last week so I'm on antibiotics, as well. So far, it's not working. This is the first time I've had sinus problems in 18 years. I'm bummed because my Tambo should arrive tomorrow. Hmm, maybe this will help clear things up in my head.:banghead:


Sorry to hear that guys! Hopefully you'll both be able to breathe soon!

Mike, let me know how that pipe smokes, I've been contemplating picking one up myself.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> It would appear that the USPS is its usual efficient self, for me .... again!


Another day and still it sits or is lost in Des Moines ........ a fate worse than death ...... and really p*ssing me off!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Another day and still it sits or is lost in Des Moines ........ a fate worse than death ...... and really p*ssing me off!


Geeze, I coulda driven it there myself by now!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> Geeze, I coulda driven it there myself by now!


Yes, or I could have met you half way, smoked 6 cigars, couple bowls each, had breakfast, lunch and caught a movie ......

:hurt:

You might just go ahead and initiate a Lost Claim or contact Track and Confirm (1-800-222-1811), after their required 14 postal business day wait. Which is a couple weeks off. They put it on the sender to file, sorry.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi from Bali,
> 5am here in Bali and about to get on plane and head out to the birthplace of your new smoking products, the exotic island of sumba and the villages around Tambolaka. Going with a tobacco historian and documentary film maker from Switzerland, Ivan Nurchis, who wants to continue his work in tracing the history of tobacco development in this exotic part of the world. Will try to get some interesting photos and share right here next week. I think it enriches the smoking experience when one knows where the rich tobacco they enjoy is born and raised. In the meantime I hope all enjoy the fruits of the labors of the wonderful village farmers in Sumba...Smoke on, Balibob


Bob I have been meaning to ask your nationality. Are you Dutch? My wife's family is from Holland and actually her mother was from Jakarta Indoneasia before moving to Holland after the war. We often enjoy the foods of that country on our table from recipes handed down and I bet this tobacco will be a very nice after dinner smoke for that wonderful food.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Yes, or I could have met you half way, smoked 6 cigars, couple bowls each, had breakfast, lunch and caught a movie ......
> 
> :hurt:
> 
> You might just go ahead and initiate a Lost Claim or contact Track and Confirm (1-800-222-1811), after their required 14 postal business day wait. Which is a couple weeks off. They put it on the sender to file, sorry.





> Processed through Sort Facility, July 09, 2010, 10:57 am, BELL, CA 90201


It moved finally!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> It moved finally!


It will get there eventually. The poor old horse our pony express of a post office is using is just plain tuckered out, that's all.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

indigosmoke said:


> It will get there eventually. The poor old horse our pony express of a post office is using is just plain tuckered out, that's all.


Looks just like the Post Master at my local branch ....... but smarter and more capable ..... This is an office that managed to take 16 working days to move a Priority package 9 miles. No excuse and no apologies, ever.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

BTW: If you plot the Directions from Des Moines to Bell the route goes through Las Vegas ..... at least for normal people ....... Sheeesh!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Looks just like the Post Master at my local branch ....... but smarter and more capable ..... This is an office that managed to take 16 working days to move a Priority package 9 miles. No excuse and no apologies, ever.





plexiprs said:


> BTW: If you plot the Directions from Des Moines to Bell the route goes through Las Vegas ..... at least for normal people ....... Sheeesh!!


Yeah the Post Office is kinda a joke, especially since they've been laying people off. The service has gone from mediocre to just plain terrible.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got mine Jeff Thanks!!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Box arrived, finally. Delay was probably due to the corner being totally crushed, but the contents were unharmed and the smell is to die for!

Thanx so very much Sir Jeffery!!! Kudos and awards to you my man!!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Mike, let me know how that pipe smokes, I've been contemplating picking one up myself.


Hey Jeff,

I am on the right path now.. And just spent the weekend getting as much tobacco in as I could.

I got three bowls in on the Tambo pipe and I can give you a mini update/review on it.

The quick quick review is I would do it again  The looks, the smoke, and the price all add up to a win.

Now the longer review:

Packing it is a little weird but I haven't had any problems. I use the gravity method on it and tamp it down with my finger lightly so I don't push it all in the "under" part of the shell. Then gravity it again and pack it down with a nail head (my tamped won't fit).

It lights well, if I use a match but a fancy pipe lighter will probably work with no problem. Me I am still using a bic so it burns my fingers when lighting across the bowl.

Draw is great and it keeps lit no worries as long as you tamp it down a little more frequently. I think it is because it is spread out more.

Now the ****WARNING**** DANGER WILL ROBINSON DANGER.. Hold DOWN the pipe some.. Do NOT let your fingers wander to the "bowl" part.. It is HOT.. DAMN hot.. Blister your fingers hot... The clay they put there may protect the shell from the heat but this bad boy gets HOT and the brass even more so. It grips naturally further down the pipe anyway but be careful where you hold it to tamp or move it around.

The only thing I would change so far is the bit... I would prefer a bit a little bigger on the stem or angled a little more.. More of a nitpick.

Now the summary -

For the money it is a great smoker so far and I LOVE the looks. Might even splurge on a silver one down the road.

Oh and to keep it a little more on topic for this thread... When is round three gonna be??? I LOVE THIS STUFF!!!!
Mike


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey All,

I almost forgot to leave Trade Feedback for Jeff on this. Just a reminder so you don't forget as well.

Thanks again for your work on this Jeff. Made buying the pipe and Tambo tobacco a breeze!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad you all got yours! Now I think we're only waiting on one (canada).

Also, thanks for the pipe-review Mike. Very informative!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I almost forgot to leave Trade Feedback for Jeff on this. Just a reminder so you don't forget as well.
> 
> Thanks again for your work on this Jeff. Made buying the pipe and Tambo tobacco a breeze!


Thanks for the reminder! Feedback submitted (with the wrong url, ha ha)


----------



## canucks6024 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to be the guy holding up the line. I'm sure it'll get here anyday now


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Bob I have been meaning to ask your nationality. Are you Dutch? My wife's family is from Holland and actually her mother was from Jakarta Indoneasia before moving to Holland after the war. We often enjoy the foods of that country on our table from recipes handed down and I bet this tobacco will be a very nice after dinner smoke for that wonderful food.


 Hi Brian,
I was born in Cleveland, Ohio and lived most of my life in California. I spent a lot of my life in other countries from Honduras to Czech Republic to Indonesia. My family is Czech on mother's side and slovak on father's side. I left the US about 7 years ago to live full time in Bali, Indonesia, but I remain a tax paying US citizen at this time. I had been doing business in Indonesia for over 30 years but did not live there full time. I finally woke up to how much nicer my lifestyle would be if I lived in Indonesia and ocassionally visited the US instead of vice versa. I have been very happy here ever since. I just sold my last piece of property in California (closed escrow friday) and the fact that this will be my last California tax return filing is like a great weight being taken off my shoulders. Don't get me wrong, California was good for many years but it is very good to move on and severe ties at last. Indonesia is like the wild west compared to a well established USA but it is a land where incredible opportunities exist and with such a youthful population growth is assured for sometime to come. Bottomline, the world is an exciting place and, just like it was for our forefathers, opportunity exists where you choose to find it. Smoke on, balibob


----------

